# Topaz's babies - Introducing them... almost all grown u



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

*I made this video after I took my contacts out so sorry I look like a freak lol. I also sounde wierd... ever notice how you sound different in your head? anyways enjoy the video . *

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nudSeA6d6IM


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Topaz's babies - Introducing them... almost all gro*

yeppers, we're the only ones who hear ourselves like we think we do because of how sound travels to our own ears when we speak. that's such a freak-out thought to me, but haha, whatever.

those babies are so HUGE now!  they're cute though, congrats on getting them so big and healthy!


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: Topaz's babies - Introducing them... almost all gro*

*TY!!! I wanted to throw the boys in as well but Didn't for some reason or other. I'm thinking of making mini videos of all of them . So they all have their own movie. *


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: Topaz's babies - Introducing them... almost all gro*

aww so cute


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: Topaz's babies - Introducing them... almost all gro*

*They seem to be in peak popcorn at the moment lol, I'd love to take a vedio but wont tourcher you anymore lol. *


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: Topaz's babies - Introducing them... almost all gro*

bouncing rat videos are far from torture...


----------

